

ResearchKit Framework - Osmium
https://github.com/researchkit/researchkit

======
patcon
This is a bit of an aside, but I'm genuinely surprised that Apple has a
mailing list server that is totally unthemed and just like every other!

[https://lists.apple.com/mailman/listinfo/researchkit-
users](https://lists.apple.com/mailman/listinfo/researchkit-users)

Frankly, it makes me like them a bit more that somehow this was allowed --
sometimes they strike me as not only design-thinking, but design-hostage, and
it's nice to know that some pragmatic developer was able to convince someone
that the gold standard mailing list software was good enough for them, as-is
:)

------
Osmium
BSD license, more info here:
[http://researchkit.github.io/blog.html](http://researchkit.github.io/blog.html)

Nice to see Apple using GitHub: to me, at least, it sends a message that
they're serious about engaging with the community and ResearchKit genuinely
being 'open source'.

